# problem initiating flowering



## jimmy (Jan 27, 2006)

I have 2 small plants growing in a tiny cabinet about ( about 2'x1.5'x3') i have very limited space and have to use a 200W 2700 K compact fluroescent bulb. I put the two in the cabinet at different times, however. The first is about 4 weeks now, and is flowering with considerable results. I put another in about 10 days ago, which I believe to be female due to several distinct points where emerging pistils could be seen. however, after 10 days of being in the cupboard with the flowering plant, it fails to beging growing bud. the cabinet i believe to be well and evenly light- sealed. However the one placed in more recently has also recently been pruned, and its new branches are still considerable small, but with 2nd and 3rd leaf pairs developing. could this have an effect on starting flowering? any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 27, 2006)

Usually, males express sex first, by growing balls.
This happens within the first 2 weeks (sometimes as little as a day!)
Buds begin to form on females between 2--3 weeks.
If, at the end of 2 weeks 12/12, any plants without balls are like prob. 99% sure girls.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 27, 2006)

well, its not the sex of the plant im concerned about really
im confindent they are both females- the more recent one shows distinct pistils growing scattered across the plant. the problem is that it has been in veg. for about 2 months, and I have now placed it in 12/12 for 10 days now and I have not seen any flowering activity. 

now unfortunately I had left town for 5 days and had asked my sister to water my plants for me. to my unpleasant surprise one of my plants had been severely underwatered and the majority of the fan leaves ave fallen off the plant. This is the plant that I am now having trouble flowering. It had been recovering from that trauma for about one month when I placed it in flowering.

All I am wondering is if this plant will be able to start flowering, and have a decent yield.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeild may be hurt, but it is worth trying. You still have a more weeks of flowerand still have time for the plant to recover. Got pics?


----------



## jimmy (Jan 27, 2006)

I may be able to get some I don't know how quality they will be im afraid.. ill come back..


----------

